
Death rates fall as vehicles improve - mbrubeck
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/sr/statusreport/article/50/1/1
======
chrismealy
Is that for the people outside of the car too?

~~~
mbrubeck
No, these are only driver death rates. "The rates include only driver deaths
because the presence of passengers is unknown."

